# [Wet Thumb Forum]-bristle-nose plec, clown plec



## captain (May 12, 2006)

I have been doing some reading on the above two plecs though I haven't found much on the clown plec. I am interested to hear your experiences with these fish. I have been thinking about getting a few new fish and I want a fish that will do a little cleaning while aimlessly floating around. Have any of you had serious problem with either of these fish eating swords, anubius, or java ferns? Any good links to read more about them?

Thanks,

-Steve


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

I have been doing some reading on the above two plecs though I haven't found much on the clown plec. I am interested to hear your experiences with these fish. I have been thinking about getting a few new fish and I want a fish that will do a little cleaning while aimlessly floating around. Have any of you had serious problem with either of these fish eating swords, anubius, or java ferns? Any good links to read more about them?

Thanks,

-Steve


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

With the Ancistrus, you get a good algae eater and an interesting fish. It does require some wood in the tank to gnaw on, but that never stopped mine from damaging Sword leaves. I tried adding Zucchini and Cumcumber. He liked it, but still did alittle leaf stripping. I find that unlike most other fish, the Bristle-nose does OK, even better, on it's own, instead of in pairs or gruops. All-in-all, a keeper.


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

The more I read the more questions I have.

Thanks sjogren1 for the info. If I get one I will most likely just get one and I have two nice sized pieces of bog wood that could use a little cleaning.

Does anyone know if the plec will get along with zebra loaches? I don't want to have any fights over patches of gravel.

Also, I have read that there are dozens of different varieties of plecs most of which seem to get large. But of the ones that stay small which ones are suitable for a planted tank or are they all pretty much the same? I might want to get one of the more colorful ones.

-Steve


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

The only plec I've had was a clown plec,
He would much on the sword leaves so much that they looked like madagacar lace plants!

I took him back!


----------



## Brucifer (Feb 3, 2003)

My bristlenose pleco mostly shreds up my amazon swords, but will occasionally rip up a new java fern leaf or crypt wendtii leaf. I have driftwood and a steady cucumber supply in the tank, but the bristlenose still likes to rip things up. The bristlenose is very active in the tank.

My bristlenose and yoyo loach seem to get along just fine.

I also have another tank with a clown pleco. I never really see the clown actively eating, but the tank is also free of algae. I don't think the clown has grown at all really in the last year. It's still just a couple of inches long.


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

I probably should have put this in the Fish Bowl but I was thinking algea when I posted.

I have just recently read that the clown plec only grows to about 2inches. So your clown is probably as big as he will get.

How big is your bristlenose? Does he knock things over or uproots plants?

-Steve


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

Just thought I would share this link that I found. Good article about bristlenose. Think I might give them a try if my perfered LFS has any or can get them for a reasonable price.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/core/index.htm

-Steve


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

I got two albino bristlenose plecos from a seller on aquabid. lotsoffish or maybe lotsofish - anyway they are about 1.5 inches long and seem to do a great job when i seem them, which is rare.

I bought SAES off of him, and he threw them in extra since I paid so much for the SAES.

aquabid.com may be a place to look for them. I am in no way connected to the seller - Im just saying thats where I got mine, if your lfs cant get what you want. Like mine cant get SAES - I cant get a LFS in 150 miles to get them - IVE TRIED









Thanks!







Good Luck

Dustin

ImaNewbie


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

You should be able to get Ancistrus from your LFS. The Albino Ancistrus might be tougher to get, and most certainly will be more pricey. True SAE's, as mentioned, will probably be tough to get too.

** Roger S. **


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

My favorite LFS does have the plec. Only one at the moment and he/she is about 4inches long and $15. Is that a reasonable price? I am going to look around a little more. I want to get a young one if possible.

-Steve


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Although the price is not unreasonable, I would prefer to obtain one younger, smaller and less expensive.

** Roger S. **


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

bristle noes plecos are great i have one (bob). i got him for like 8 bucks. he was like 2 inches. all in all, a pretty good eater. doesn't bother my plants. although, you want to addd these guys after your plants have had enough time to root them selves. BOB tends to just swim through patches of plants, like a bull doser. definatley and algae eater. i've caught bob up near my power filter suckin away. imho, buy him!!! interesting little critter. also, get a red light bulb and watch him at night. very very active at night. 
-charley


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

My lfs has ordered bristle nose for me on two different occasions. I've got two in my 70 gal and four in the 150. They do a good job cleaning the glass and rocks and get along well with the loaches and corys. I may just be lucky, but they leave the plants alone. Neat fish! Dan


----------

